
Better is better than worse: a week with Hy - thanatropism
https://0bin.net/paste/xmJWIlIv+Ws+Fbjs#zCyc4Yc4T+YISv3MHwMTwScu0as4xzqjns9YKaw1v1k
======
thanatropism
I caught this last night on HN in a bout of insomnia and thought it deserved
another shot at exposure, particularly since I'm beginning to use Hy myself
(thankfully not in such a high pressure environment).

I wanted to DM dang first to ask about reposting rules. I hope he won't mind
flagging it down if it runs afoul of them.

